# C1 handle bar weight



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Does anyone know what the Cannondale C1 compact road handlebar weighs?


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

I just got an EVO Ultegra Di2 56cm that came with a C1 bar 44.5-45cm - weighed in at 250grams.

-matt


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Mattmor...thank you!
I have the same bike.
I posted this before I got the bike.
Well....I got the bike...and while building it weighed seatpost and stem....but I spaced it and didn't weigh the bars. D'oh! Realized it right after I finished wrapping them them.Senior moment!

My 58 weighed in at 15.79 stock with no pedals
So...thank again!


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

How were the weights on the seatpost and stem? Comparable to other components?

For the record - I have a pair of Ritchey WCS bars that are 240gr vs 250 on the C1's

-matt


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

The seat post was 212 and the stem was 128.
I'm putting on a USE carbon post and going to through some ti bolts on the stem.
The bars are comfortable...and seeing they are not real heavy...are staying for a while.


----------

